# catfishing ?



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I'v been fishing a lot of ponds near my house the past couple of years for catfish. Mainly using cut bluegill and chicken liver. But i have a boat that i usually bass fish with at alum and oshay, and was wondering if either of those were good places to catch some catfish or which one you would suggest. If they are, any advice would be great.

Thanks, Alex


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Go to the Central Ohio Fishing Report and check the thread Griggs 5/15


----------

